# 10 years gone - Aquascaper 900



## TBRO (20 May 2018)

Well it’s approximately 10 years since my last serious aquascaping efforts.

I’m hoping I’m a bit older with more patience! 

In that vein I’ve been waiting for an Aquascaper 900 for few weeks on order. Hoping it will come next week along with the Matt Anthracite cabinet.

I still have a lot of gear from previously but need to source CO2 cylinder + a few more bits. 

I’ve found lots of bits of oak at my Dad’s place which has been soaking and leaching crazy amount of tannin! 

I mocked up a scape box and was surprised how big it looks, 50 cm, front to back is deep. 

What do you think of these Oak stumps, are they too “dominant” I envisage them being heavily covered in moss, ferns etc? 

I also have some branchy stuff but it doesn’t look right with the stumps.

Also I can’t decide if the foreground should be a carpeting plant or sand seems popular these days? 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (20 May 2018)

I think the rocks need more texture - maybe Seiryu stone could work. I like the the oak though!


----------



## TBRO (20 May 2018)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I think the rocks need more texture - maybe Seiryu stone could work. I like the the oak though!



Thanks, I know what you mean about the stone. Weird how rounded river stones don’t work so well in an aquarium? 

I really like the oak too, it’s got tons of grain character. Hopefully it will stop leaching tannin....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (25 May 2018)

Making some progress, the other problem with being older is more responsibilities! Less time for hobbies but hopefully more patience....

Got the tank and the light system. 

Had to be brave and drill holes in the cabinet to install the EA light hanging kit. Not too bad one that psychological hurdle crossed.

Took a while to decide on how to rig the Kessil lights. The 160s annoyingly have the power cord coming out of the dead center, this makes hanging them straight a bit tricky, got a satisfactory result from a combination of split rings and zip ties.

Put some of the wood in to help plan the planting. A whole lot of wood to cover! I’ve got a small tank running with some shrimp, hopefully propagate some moss too

Any suggestions on plants for the wood, I’m leaning towards pin leaf/trident Java fern but wondering if there are newer options these days? 











Thanks for looking. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (25 May 2018)

You might find some inspiration in George Farmer videos 

Staurogyne repens on wood 

Check out Tropica Aqua Decor plants 

note that with some of these non-epiphyte plants on wood etc, water column fertilization needs to be spot on, CO2 also improves success
(quite a few examples of HC & MC on wood etc)

Jurijs mi JS recently included this moss in a dry start - mixed moss & soil & ? - then painted on rock

Of course I rather like the character of wood so would leave most of it free of plant contamination


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 May 2018)

Looking good, I like the tank with only the wood in it, has good impact and the hollow space below the wood is interesting, if it was me I would probably just use the wood alone with some nice gravel of various sizes


----------



## alto (26 May 2018)

Agree with dcd - not a fan of those rocks with the wood

You can of course use the rock for support & just hide with plants/moss


----------



## TBRO (26 May 2018)

Cool thanks for the advice, think I might try and come up with a design that hides a couple of pockets to plant in behind the wood, while trying to preserve the look of the wood arch.









Some side and above views. So much Front to back space in this tank. 

I really like the idea of staurogyne sp on the wood, will definitely use CO2 and ferts. 

The wood is still a bit floaty so got time to think about it. 

T



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 May 2018)

Nice stumps. Did you give them a jet wash? It cleans all the rot and dirt off and reveals the grain underneath.


----------



## TBRO (27 May 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice stumps. Did you give them a jet wash? It cleans all the rot and dirt off and reveals the grain underneath.



Yes I did, amazing how hard the wood underneath was. I’m sure they were sitting outside for decades. Can only be  Oak! 

Some amazing grain patterns.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 May 2018)

Looks nice


----------



## DeiJas (28 May 2018)

that wood... 10/10


----------



## TBRO (2 Jun 2018)

OK so I’m planning to use just the wood over some sand/gravel. The wood will be heavily planted. Basically nothing will be planted in a substrate.

I’ve been soaking the wood in the tank, while the filters cycle and I get the CO2 gear together.

The wood is giving off large amounts of tannin. 





I’ve read that water changes and activated carbon can remove tannin.

I’m wondering if running activated carbon while trying to fertilize the water column is a highway to nowhere?

Will the wood ever stop leaching? 

Thanks T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (2 Jun 2018)

Hi 
Purigen will sort your tanins out and U can regenerate it with thin Tesco or similar unscented  beach  when it gets exhausted.
Much better alternative to carbon as mops up also any unwanted organic polutants too.
Great stuff!
Regards Konsa


----------



## TBRO (2 Jun 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Purigen will sort your tanins out and U can regenerate it with thin Tesco or similar unscented  beach  when it gets exhausted.
> Much better alternative to carbon as mops up also any unwanted organic polutants too.
> Great stuff!
> Regards Konsa



Thanks for your reply. I was wondering if purigen or AC would mop up any fertilizer or liquid carbon I put in? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (2 Jun 2018)

Hi
Purigen is 100% fertiliser safe.Lately I have been advised on here that carbon is barely touching the ferts  too
Have a look here and linked thread 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/prefilter-sponge-opinion.52911/


----------



## TBRO (2 Jun 2018)

Thanks that’s really useful info there! I’ll do a water change and add some activated carbon. Getting a second filter so will probably add purigen to that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (4 Jun 2018)

+1 for Purigen here.


----------



## Barbara Turner (14 Jun 2018)

Let us know how you get on.. Stunning bit of oak, did it sink straight away or have you glued it down?
How longs it been soaking for? getting any better?

Just read up on Purigen as i've never heard of the stuff, some pretty bold marketing claims.

"Purigen® is a premium synthetic adsorbent that is unlike any other filtration product. It is not a mixture of ion exchangers or adsorbents, but a unique macro-porous synthetic polymer that removes soluble and insoluble impurities from water at a rate and capacity that exceeds all other competing products by over 500%. Purigen® controls ammonia, nitrites and nitrates by removing nitrogenous organic waste that would otherwise release these harmful compounds. Purigen’s impact on trace elements is minimal. It significantly raises redox. It polishes water to unparalleled clarity. Purigen® darkens progressively as it exhausts, and is easily renewed by treating with bleach. Purigen® is designed for both marine and freshwater use."


----------



## TBRO (14 Jun 2018)

Hi Barbara, I did put the wood in the tank while cycling the filters. It did do a good job of turning everything tea colour!





It had been soaking about 4 weeks and was mostly sinking. The tall upper spike was still a bit buoyant, which annoyingly caused the whole lot to rotate.

I tried adding both purigen and activated carbon to the filters with no dramatic effect. The purigen did clear the haze but not the colour. 

I decided to remove the wood and soak it separately. Think the tannin leach must be temperature dependent, in a tub of water it’s leaching much less rapidly than in the tank! 

No short cut, apparently. Hope it does at some point stop leaching as I really want to use it. Last time I was into scaping I found some nice wood from the bottom of a reservoir- that was well soaked and didn’t leach a bit. 

I do have a big stock pot. Worst case scenario, I might cut into chunks and boil it. Seems that rapidly removes tannin.....

I really hope it works as I plant to plant it with all sorts of goodies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Looneeyy (14 Jun 2018)

TBRO said:


> Making some progress, the other problem with being older is more responsibilities! Less time for hobbies but hopefully more patience....
> 
> Got the tank and the light system.
> 
> ...


Where did you order the lights and kit from if you don’t mind mate?


----------



## TBRO (15 Jun 2018)

Lights are Kessel A160s, light hanging kit is the Evolution Aquatics kit (think I got it from Charter House?) T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (15 Jun 2018)

The lights I ordered via Aquarium Gardens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (4 Jul 2018)

Having to change my plans. The wood is still leaching loads of tannin. Despite all the usual advice (soaks, boiling, purigen etc). I’ve not given up on it, just think it needs to live in my water butt for 6 months or so.....

I’ve managed to get hold of some other wood, pine stumps but very old. They need to soak but have potential. What do you think?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

That piece of wood looks fantastic


----------



## TBRO (6 Jul 2018)

Thanks, it was one stump with all the branches coming off radially, chopped it up to get it in the car. Should be good once soaked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (10 Jul 2018)

I’ve been running the tank to get filters cycled and all my CO2 gear figured out. 

I’ve inevitably I’ve bought some plants before being ready to scape! Not least the awesome trident fern from Ryan.

I was getting quite a bit of brown and blue/green algae around the bottom but within 2 days of adding more circulation it was gone! 

Getting there slowly: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJK_12 (10 Jul 2018)

Cant wait to see this finished. Already looks lovely. Those pieces of wood that are soaking will look immense when they are done btw, love that first hardscape photo especially


----------



## TBRO (10 Jul 2018)

Thanks, will be nice to get rid of all the plastic inlets etc. Got some glass pipes on order. 

Scape wise I’m thinking of a convex/island with branchy wood. Probably go with sand around the island but always tempted to try a carpet! 

I want some emergent stems, think they will be Ok as the lights are not very hot. In the past with T5s I’ve found that emergent growth just ends up crisped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (14 Jul 2018)

Went for a wonder up a stream. Found some pretty inspirational mossy rock scapes. Really like the idea of replicating this with aquatic moss and bolbitis....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (16 Jul 2018)

Spent some time replacing all the Ehime plastic tubing with glass tubes from Aquarium Gardens. 

Just need to get around to scaping it! 

Hopefully will be able to hide the Hydor in the final layout. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Davis (16 Jul 2018)

TBRO said:


> Spent some time replacing all the Ehime plastic tubing with glass tubes from Aquarium Gardens.
> 
> Just need to get around to scaping it!
> 
> ...



Really like the scape. Will look immense once all grown in.


----------



## TBRO (16 Jul 2018)

Thanks Marc. I’ve not in fact properly scaped it yet. Just getting everything up and running but still can’t help “arranging” things! Most of the plants are still in pots. 





Made myself a Scaping Box, trying out some hard scapes:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Davis (16 Jul 2018)

Well, looks good all just chucked it


----------



## CooKieS (20 Jul 2018)

Lovely Wood, you should try to let some Space in the middle, would made a nice swimm zone for the fishes and a good focal point for the viewer


----------



## TBRO (27 Jul 2018)

Bit of a disaster with my CO2, old regulator failed and I lost a whole cylinder. Now I can’t find CO2 locally due to the shortage! 

Therefore running low tech, liquid carbon for now. Hopefully supplies will pick up soon. On the bright side, the cherry shrimp are breeding like rabbits! Good thing too as I’ve got a bit of BBA due to all the CO2 shenanigans.... Looking out for Amano shrimp but don’t seem to be frequently stocked at LFS. 

Still enjoying having a tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (28 Jul 2018)

.


----------



## TBRO (4 Aug 2018)

.


----------



## TBRO (27 Sep 2018)

Big scape day today! 

At it most of the day, good amount of time spent cleaning Lilly pipes and catching shrimp ! 

Changed my mind lots of times about what do but in the end just went for it. Island style, lots of moss and epiphytes. 

Pre-scape tank (just been using it to grow plants)





Basic lava rock ring









Wood and substrate 










Adding emergent grown plants, moss on rocks, Anubias 





Bolbitis rocks 





Pre flood 





Post flooding + Inspired by tanks

















I’m sure I’ll tinker with the layout, a lot of it can easily be repositioned. Probably add more moss on the rocks (the rocks are shiny due to air bubbles). 

Thanks for looking. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (27 Sep 2018)

nice project and start!


----------



## TBRO (27 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> nice project and start!



Thanks, will be nice to just watch it grow in. Decided not to use the trident fern. It was just too big. 

One more full tank view:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J@mes (28 Sep 2018)

Been waiting to see this since May! Looks really good, those lights & that reflection on the back walk are awesome. Love the convex island composition.


----------



## TBRO (28 Sep 2018)

Thanks James, yes it has been a slow project. Just trying to get my head round all the equipment etc. 

I like the ripple effects with the Kessel lights but aware some people hate it! I’m a bit nervous due to no stem plants but it should be OK, the flow is good with two filters and a Hydor power head (tucked down one edge of the island), plenty of CO2. 

Fingers crossed  T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soggybongo (28 Sep 2018)

that looks mint and will be following this one


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (29 Sep 2018)

Can't wait to see this as it grows in... looks brilliant


----------



## Ady34 (30 Sep 2018)

Nice island scape, I think you’ve captured the essence of your inspiration. The last image on your inspiration scapes was the same one that inspired my NAtural Jurassic scape, great tank.
Cheerio,


----------



## TBRO (30 Sep 2018)

Thanks Matt and Ady, just been looking at the Jurassic journal, fantastic hard scape and planting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (1 Oct 2018)

Cheers TBRO, will be great to see yours grow in


----------



## TBRO (6 Oct 2018)

Added some terrestrial moss to the wood where it comes out of the surface. Hopefully it will survive. Got some H.Pinitifada growing out the surface, I can’t grow it under water! 













A small shoal of dwarf pencil fish have move in. I love these guys, they are so inquisitive. They have explored all the caves, much to the annoyance of my Amano shrimp. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (13 Oct 2018)

2 weeks in, things are starting to grow! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa (15 Oct 2018)

The light reflecting of the water surface must look amazing on the walls. Brings the room to life.

Fil


----------



## TBRO (15 Oct 2018)

Cheers Fil, 

Not everyone likes the ripple effect with Kessil lights, personally I love it, has a feel of bright tropical sun  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee iley (15 Oct 2018)

Looks very nice well done.


----------



## TBRO (17 Oct 2018)

Got some new residents. Peacock Gudgeon and a mix of Ribbon tail and Red neon rainbows. Really nice to have some more action in the tank. Poor photos with my phone, should probably try video:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (21 Oct 2018)

Aprox 1 month update. I’ve changed the left lower corner to create more negative space. Thinking I might need to do the same in the right upper corner? Get rid of Cyperus or even the wood in that corner? 

Anyway, thanks for looking (took first photo and realized my Lilly pipes are a disgrace, now cleaned!)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Oct 2018)

Looks good.
I actually like the look of the lower right side more than the keft to be honest.
If it was me I would add another stone on the left spaced away from the island a little and see how that looks.


----------



## soggybongo (21 Oct 2018)

any chance of seeing the cabinet workings mate, filters/ co2 and whatever else you have hidden away?


----------



## J@mes (22 Oct 2018)

It’s filled in well. Love all the activity! The black background has grown on me, I really like it.


----------



## TBRO (23 Oct 2018)

Hi Thanks for all the comments. 

Dave, I’ve tried the Island looking rock where you suggested, somehow wasn’t right. Might give it another go when I have excess moss and Anubias.

Another highly inspirational tank I found was this one (not sure I could manage with the open stand, I need somewhere to hide the mess):





 I might in future try to mimic it’s asymmetrical look. For now I’ll let it grow 

Here’s a some shots of the life support systems. 

Two Hydor 900 power heads:





Two Eheim external filters, the left filter outflows through a JBL in line diffuser, this then goes through the APS canister as a CO2 reactor. The other filter runs through an external heater: 





CO2 is in another cupboard across the room (old home made tank stand, I promised to re-paint). I’ve got a huge cylinder at the moment but just as well as the tank is fairly CO2 hungry! 





Thanks, James. I’ve really enjoyed getting back into the hobby. I’m very pleased with the rainbow fish, I went into LFS looking for neons and saw them. Hopefully if plants get dense enough they might breed. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (26 Oct 2018)

Tried to take photos of the rainbows but they weren’t playing ball. The H.pinitifada is looking better now I’ve increased ferts. Dosing 5 ml of TNC complete at the mo. Thanks for looking 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (29 Oct 2018)

Hands down my favourite journal at the moment! 

In the video the power heads don’t seem to be doing a lot?! Or is it just me?! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (29 Oct 2018)

Hi Tucker, thanks that’s really kind! 

You are dead right, in the video the power heads are doing nothing, they were off. I had just done a WC and I liked how the only movement was fish and shrimp. 

The reason I have two; I intended to put one low down, either side of the island but flow seems to work better this way. I get a good gyre effect, bit sluggish at the bottom right corner. I could have managed with just one big powerful one, oh well...

Black background also reduced the visual impact of the power heads. 

Took James’ advice and I’m trialing an island at the bottom left. Also the Cyperus is gone. Replaced with another piece of wood, once it’s all grown in I’ll post an update pic (if Tapatalk let’s me). Thanks for looking T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J@mes (29 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Took James’ advice and I’m trialing an island at the bottom left.



I think it was @Daveslaney who had the idea 



Daveslaney said:


> I would add another stone on the left spaced away from the island a little and see how that looks.



Credit where credits due and all that.

We need some photos of it now


----------



## TBRO (29 Oct 2018)

fair play, sorry about that! 

Will try and go online and post via photobucket or something, tomorrow. Tapatalk won’t let me upload any more photos for some reason??

Totally need to get a better camera, very impressed by my sister’s Huawei, takes much better shots than my old iPhone. Not sure I can justify a DSLr just for tank shots! T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

I like the black background! Is it painted?!

I hope I can achieve something along the lines of this once I get everything together! Looking for wood is a nightmare! Was yours from a shop or found somewhere? 
(Sorry if you’ve said this above, I’ve read it through twice!) 

My tank is going to be viewed from 2 angles so will need to be a “corner island” but taking influence from this with plant choice and the lava stone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

Also, what plant is this? Love the way it looks, seen it on other scapes! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (30 Oct 2018)

Hi Tucker, 

The wood came from the bottom of a friends farm pond. Exposed in the dry weather. He thinks Scott’s Pine roots but not sure. I gave it a good clean and long soak. 

The plants in the picture are Hydrocotyle Tripartita (light green chain like plant) and Hygrophila Pinitifada, both were growing in a propagator before they went in the tank. 

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (30 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Hi Tucker,
> 
> The wood came from the bottom of a friends farm pond. Exposed in the dry weather. He thinks Scott’s Pine roots but not sure. I gave it a good clean and long soak.
> 
> ...



Gonna have to get in my parents farm and see what I can dig up out the river then! Such a nice piece of wood!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (30 Oct 2018)

Quick shaky vid showing re-scape, I think it’s better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J@mes (30 Oct 2018)

The new rock on the front left with the plant growing out sideways needs something else going on, not sure what though...


----------



## cvx195 (31 Oct 2018)

Just read through your thread. 

Looks brilliant and given me some inspiration for a new set up.


----------



## TBRO (31 Oct 2018)

Thanks guys, the rock on the left is sitting on another rock. It gives a bit of a Wylie Coyote look! If you’ve ever visited pepper pot Tor, you know what I mean. 

Probably with next weeks WC, I will syphon out the old gravel and replace with some fresh, brighter gravel, will be deep so the rock won’t stick out so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (31 Oct 2018)

Absolutely amazing scape. I love the height you have achieved with it. Well done you


----------



## TBRO (31 Oct 2018)

Thanks Matt, think I went higher with my lava rock wall than was needed but it all worked out. I had been watching the ADA movie where they build an underwater dry (read: wet) stone wall. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (31 Oct 2018)

Do you have a link for this please?


----------



## TBRO (31 Oct 2018)

Scape after 16:30 (although the whole video is awesome of course!). Check out how high they make their walls of rock. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (5 Nov 2018)

Quick video to show adjustments to the corner island. I removed the trident fern and added some fissidens covered rocks and a bit of anibias. Trying to give it the feel of a fragment detached from the mainland. I’ve freshened up the gravel too. 

Obviously the Rams have photobombed me! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (24 Nov 2018)

Tank is about 8 weeks old now. Some minor algae issues but nothing major. Quite happy with the way it’s growing in. Wondering if I should add some brown/red crypts in the middle? 

From this:



To this; 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (24 Nov 2018)

Looks really nice. Good growth. Well done.


----------



## CooKieS (24 Nov 2018)

Very natural looking, with the small pebbles and Gravel. I'm missing the Helferi on the back though


----------



## TBRO (24 Nov 2018)

Cheers chaps! I did like the Helferi but due to the height of the hard scape I felt it looked squashed.

Also it did block the flow behind the big bit of wood. Top down photo shows the channel. 


I will try and make a video tonight. I’m constantly tinkering with little bits here and there. Thanks for looking T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakura83 (24 Nov 2018)

Nice piece of nature!  
I am jealous


----------



## TBRO (24 Nov 2018)

Video showing the tank. Apologies for shaky cam and sounds! T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayp (24 Nov 2018)

Love this scape, now I know exactly what mine is missing and where to plant it ...hooray   The chain type plant, "japan" something , looks fantastic and the light green colour is perfect


----------



## TBRO (24 Nov 2018)

Thanks Jay, hydrocotyle tripartita “Japan” is cool. Definitely the fastest growing thing in the tank. It even grows well above the waterline. Everything else is much slower! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (25 Nov 2018)

Trying to get some pearling photos but the fish keep getting in the way, probably should feed them more! Oh well:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquacoen (26 Nov 2018)

Very nice scape! I really like the foreground with the small stones. Looks very natural!


----------



## TBRO (28 Nov 2018)

Picked up some baby cardinal tetras, they look great in the shadows. Very cheeky, chasing the rainbows around! Also got another Ram but think it’s actually just a dominant looking female


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (26 Dec 2018)

Not too much going on in my big tank over Christmas. Did a little re-scape in the middle. Removed a big moss covered rock. Moved some crypts around to fill the space. 

Think it works better. Like a wooded slope. Think the previous rock was too big and near the front. What do you think? 

Before:





After: 













Happy Christmas 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (28 Dec 2018)

Getting closer to one of my inspiration tanks, could do with the middle filling in a bit more. Overall for a high tech set up, it doesn’t need loads of maintenance mostly due to lack of stems



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (5 Jan 2019)

Tank look great! And definately better without that rock


----------



## Marc Davis (5 Jan 2019)

Love all the detail in the tank mate.


----------



## TBRO (6 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the kind comments! 

Had a serious prune of the big Bolbitis. Painful to chop out nice big healthy leaves but I think it has lightened the scape up. 

Took some shots with my Dad’s old DSLR:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2019)

Looks great, I was unsure about the central rock removal initially but can see now it has settled that it was the best decision, your eye is lead through the scape now not directed towards the centre


----------



## TBRO (7 Jan 2019)

Thanks Ady, yes that’s what I thought too. It’s morphed into a kind of convex/concave scape, saddle shaped? 

Generally pretty happy with it, still getting some green spot algae but I think this is improving. Would like to keep it going for at least 1yr. 

I might switch ferts from TNC complete to TNC light, H.pinitifada still doesn’t look happy, despite high flow, light and CO2. It grows but develops holes in older leaves? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (13 Mar 2019)

Looking to re-scape this soon. I’ve never been 100% happy with the hard scape. Some how not obeying the Golden Ratio and too symmetrical.

I’m keen to do something very classic NA. Convex wood with carpet, thinking eleocharis. Something like this ADA scape:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

